# Use red laserpointer as a Cosmetic laser? Maybe



## FreeSeeker (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.winhealth.co.uk/Softlaser.htm

Is there any difference between a common red laser pointer and these skin-wrinkle-remover lasers? Note the power is listed at >6mW, yet "Class IIIa". Unlike the Slashdot article, the vendor of this "anti-wrinkle" laser doesn't give a BIG WARNING about losing your eyesight or causing macular degeneration. Lawyers out there reading this?

The specs seem (to me) the same as keychain lasers.

Look at the numerous skin problems that this "cosmetic" laser claims to cure:

tighten the skin and stimulate collagen regeneration 
heal acne, rosacea and reduce symptoms of eczema 
reduce fine lines and wrinkles 
reduce stretch marks and minimise scars 
acne 
small scars 
cracked skin 
wrinkles 
herpes 
sores and ulcerations 
Aphthous ulcers (mouth ulcers) 
small wounds 
open and weeping wounds 
acute and chronic colds 
rhinitis and blocked runny noses 
other skin blemishes as described in the section above 

MOST WORRISOME (TO ME) IS THE VENDOR'S FAQ ABOUT THE USE OF THEIR COSMETIC LASER FOR USE AROUND THE EYES. 
<SNIPPED?
Can I use low level laser light on the Crow's Feet around my eyes? Yes - it can improve the appearance of wrinkled skin over a period of time. However, be careful to keep your eyes closed and not to shine the light directly to your eyes! If you accidentally direct the laser beam at your eyes - no harm will be done. However, endeavour not to look directly into the laser light. For extra safety - place a cotton cleansing pad over the eye lid for the duration of laser light use close to the eye area. 
<ENDSNIP>


The specs of these "cosmetic" lasers: <SNIP>

Beurer SoftLaser SL30

Beurer Softlaser SL30 has a surgical steel head for optimum hygiene. It is a CE marked unit Laser class 3a. It is supplied with 2 AAA batteries (1.5V) in a carry case. User instructions and treatment chart enclosed. Duration of treatments vary from 3 to 15 minutes daily depending on the condition. Easy to use - simply glide over the problem area. Effective, safe and convenient. Suitable for home use. 12 months warranty.

Specifications: 

Manual power on/off switch

Power output: > 6mW

Laser wavelength: 635 - 670 nm

Rated voltage: 3V DC

Operating mode: Continuous

Unit Class: Low - level laser class 3A 

Laser: GaAlAs (Gallium - Aluminium - Arsenide) laser diode with continuous beam

CE Marked Medical Device Class 3a

Price: £69.99 inclusive of VAT 
<ENDSNIP>

My question is .. can we write off our lasers for "medical use"? And, if anyone has tried to iron-out wrinkles (i.e. try it on your pet first) please post your method and results, er... doc. Thanks.


----------



## comozo (Dec 29, 2004)

Never give a sucker an even break. In other words, hokum, balderdash,BS,I've got a bridge in Brooklyn for sale.


----------



## kakcoo (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Use red laserpointer as a Cosmetic laser? Mayb*

It's a keychain standard laser. It wont do any good.


----------



## Quazar (Dec 29, 2004)

I notice the blurb says laser pointers will not penetrate the skin. I cant see any reason to think that this one will. It also appears to have a very diffuse beam. Cant see it doing anything really. Most medical lasers are usually in the 2W - 5W power range and rather dangerous unless operated by highly trained personnel. 

I once saw a demo video of a medical laser used for removing cancerous growths and other similar nasties. The operator was slowly moving the wand over an apple, which was vaporizing in front of it. Scary stuff.


----------

